# The new status symbol...



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 29, 2022)

Don't get it!??


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 29, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> Don't get it!??


It is an old fashioned electricity meter in the watch face presumably so you can brag how much you can afford to use!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 29, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> It is an old fashioned electricity meter in the watch face presumably so you can brag how much you can afford to use!


Ah! Thankee


----------



## Robin (Aug 29, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> Ah! Thankee


Have you got a fuel crisis in Australia? Here, nobody can talk about anything else apart from how much they’re going up.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 29, 2022)

Robin said:


> Have you got a fuel crisis in Australia? Here, nobody can talk about anything else apart from how much they’re going up.


Not as much, or not yet!


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 29, 2022)

Northerner said:


> View attachment 21914



Ideal accessory for upcoming Tory conference to show off wealth.


----------



## Sharron1 (Aug 29, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> Don't get you





Eddy Edson said:


> Don't get it!??


You are so lucky...


----------

